# OT > Offtopic >  Autotekniikan kehitysnäkymiä

## Harri Turunen

Säikeestä Asumisvalinnat ja joukkoliikenne pääkaupunkiseudulla jatkan tänne:




> Sähköautoilla on kanssa tulevaisuus, mutta kukaan ei osaa ennustaa milloin ja missä muodossa ne lopulta tulevat.


Aika näyttää ken osaa. Laitanpa tähän oman ennustukseni.  :Smile: 

Lähimmän kymmenen vuoden aikana tulee ladattavista hybrideistä merkittävä vaihtoehto puhtaasti polttomoottorin voimin kulkeville autoille. Ei kuitenkaan missään tapauksessa enemmistöä edes uusien autojen suhteen. Hybridin polttomoottoreista opitaan tekemään tehokkaammalla hyötysuhteella toimivia ja puhtaammin käyviä.

Reilun kymmenen vuoden kuluttua polttomoottorien mäntämekanismi vaihtuu turbiiniksi, generaattori sijoitetaan samalle akselille turbiinin kanssa ja paketista saadaan erittäin kompakti ja kevyt. Erilaiset nestemäiset ja kaasumaiset polttoaineet palavat puhtaasti ja moottori käy aina toimiessaan optimitehollaan.

Toisella vuosikymmenellä alkavat myös puhtaat sähköautot yleistyä (luksusautot ovat tulleet jo edellisellä vuosikymmenellä markkinoille), mutta hitaasti.

Kolmannella vuosikymmenellä varustetaan päätiet (ns. länsimaissa) jonkinlaisella sähkökiskolla tai langalla, josta autojen automaattiset virroittimet ottavat virtaa ajoon ja akkuihin. Voi olla, että tässä vaiheessa autot kulkevat jo ilman kuljettajaa. Tietotekniikassa on tuossa vaiheessa otettu vakavasti ohjelmistojen luotettava toiminta eikä tekniikan testausta kuluttajien parissa enää harrasteta, vaan tekniikan toimintaan luotetaan. Tämän ansiosta autot voivat ajaa vaikkapa 200 km/t lähes toisissaan kiinni. Joukkoliikenteen osuus kääntyy laskuun ja se samoin kuin puhdas auton omistamiseen perustuva henkilöautoliikenne korvautuvat pitkälti automaattitaksijärjestelmällä - joskus 2050-luvulla.

Palatakseni vielä nykyhetkeen, en usko autoteollisuuden tarkoituksella estävän sähköautojen kehitystä. Suurten määrien massatuotantoautojen tehdashinta on vain tällä hetkellä tavattoman alhainen (muutaman euron per kg), joten jo yksin nykyaikainen kohtuullisen ajomatkan mahdollistava akkupaketti nostaa auton hintaa kauppaan ehtiessään sellaiseksi, ettei sitä saada merkittäviä määriä kaupaksi. Jostain syystä massatuotantoauton suunnittelu on lähes uskomattoman kallista. Käytännössä massatuotantosähköauton runko pitäisi suunnitella uusiksi ja ottaa mieluusti käyttöön kevyemmät materiaalit. Tokkopa nämä kuitenkaan suunnittelun hintaa nostavat oleellisesti, mutta jos suunnittelukustannukset ovat miljardiluokkaa, niin melkoisen määrän autoja saa myydä ennen kuin firma pääsee voitolle. Riski mallin floppaamiseen on suuri ja nykyisessä kilpailutilanteessa tämä voisi merkitä yritykselle konkurssia.

----------


## ultrix

> Kolmannella vuosikymmenellä varustetaan päätiet (ns. länsimaissa) jonkinlaisella sähkökiskolla tai langalla, josta autojen automaattiset virroittimet ottavat virtaa ajoon ja akkuihin. Voi olla, että tässä vaiheessa autot kulkevat jo ilman kuljettajaa. Tietotekniikassa on tuossa vaiheessa otettu vakavasti ohjelmistojen luotettava toiminta eikä tekniikan testausta kuluttajien parissa enää harrasteta, vaan tekniikan toimintaan luotetaan. Tämän ansiosta autot voivat ajaa vaikkapa 200 km/t lähes toisissaan kiinni. Joukkoliikenteen osuus kääntyy laskuun ja se samoin kuin puhdas auton omistamiseen perustuva henkilöautoliikenne korvautuvat pitkälti automaattitaksijärjestelmällä - joskus 2050-luvulla.


Muista, että kaupunkiliikenteessä ongelmana ei ole ekologisuus vaan tila. Vaikka kadulla ajaisi peräkanaa automaattitakseja, niiden kapasiteetti ei tule ikinä olemaan riittävä, jos jokaista matkustajaa varten tarvitaan oma kuljettimensa.

Muutenkin uskon varovaisuusperiaatteen olevan vielä 2050-luvulla käytössä: jos ei muuten niin tietokoneiden vallankaappausta estämään tarvitaan varojärjestelmä, autoihin myös "manual override", ainakin hätäjarrun muodossa. Elokuva "I, Robot" visualisoi tätä tulevaisuuden mahdollista uhkakuvaa. 

Ja 200 km/h ajavaa robottiautoakin voi kohdata moottorivika, tai se voidaan sabotoida. Se voidaan vaikka räjäyttää singolla, näin esimerkiksi.  :Laughing:  Tällöin takana tulevan auton on syytä olla tarpeeksi kaukana, jotta se ehtii pysähtyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään uutisoitiin EU:n vetyautokiinnostuksesta. Tarkkaan ottaen uutisessa sanottiin, ettei vety ole energianlähde, mutta pelkäänpä, että moni maallikko ei ymmärrä tätä. Sen sijaan mieleen jää harhakuva vetyauton täydellisestä saasteettomuudesta (=haitattomuudesta), kun sanotaan pakoputkesta tulevan vain vettä.

Vetyauto on täydellisesti ladattavaan sähköautoon rinnastettava ratkaisu, jossa akkuteknologian sijaan energian varastointitapa on vetykaasu. Vetyä tuotetaan hajoittamalla vettä vedyksi ja hapeksi, ja jostain täytyy ottaa tähän energiaa. Tällä hetkellä hajottaminen käy yksinekrtaisimmin, jos käyteteään sähköä. Sähköä taas saadaan polttamalla fossiilisia tai uusiutuvia polttoaineita, ydinvoimalla tai sähkökemiallisesti aurinkopaneeleilla.

Vetyauto on akkuautoa parempi, jos energiaketjun hyötysuhde on akkuja parempi sekä laitteiden valmistaminen helpompaa ja vähemmän luonnonvaroja kuluttavaa kuin akkutekniikka. En tiedä onko, vaatinee aika lailla tutkimista. Vedyn riskit lienevät kuitenkin pysyvästi suuremmat kuin akkutekniikalla. Kännykän tai tietokoneen akku räjähtää oikosuljettuna aika ikävästi, ja auton kuiva-akku tekee samoin mutta suuremmalla teholla. Vetysäiliö on vielä kamalampi riski, jos se pääsee kuumenemaan ja räjähtämään.

Näitä autotekniikoita kehitetään, jotta voidaan pelastaa autoilu. Mutta kaikki autotekniikan kehitelmät voidaan soveltaa myös joukkoliikenteeseen, joten mikään autokehitelmä ei poista yksilöllisen liikenteen ja joukkoliikenteen pysyvää eroa joukkoliikenteen edusta. Joukkoliikenne kuluttaa aina vähemmän energiaa kuin autoilu ja vie vähemmän tilaa. Ja aina on paras ratkaisu vähentää liikenteen tarvetta, koska itse liikenne on aina haitta teknologiasta riippumatta.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vetyauto on akkuautoa parempi, jos energiaketjun hyötysuhde on akkuja parempi sekä laitteiden valmistaminen helpompaa ja vähemmän luonnonvaroja kuluttavaa kuin akkutekniikka. En tiedä onko, vaatinee aika lailla tutkimista. Vedyn riskit lienevät kuitenkin pysyvästi suuremmat kuin akkutekniikalla. Kännykän tai tietokoneen akku räjähtää oikosuljettuna aika ikävästi, ja auton kuiva-akku tekee samoin mutta suuremmalla teholla. Vetysäiliö on vielä kamalampi riski, jos se pääsee kuumenemaan ja räjähtämään.


Vetyautojen suurimpia ongelmia on vedyn jakelu ja se, että vety haihtuu säiliöistä nopeasti. Vetyauton polttoainesäiliö pitää jäähdyttää -237 asteiseksi, ja silti se ei pysy tankissa kuin parin vuorokauden verran. Vetyä ei siksi voi myöskään kuljetella tehtaasta kovin kauas, eli vetyautojen toimintasäde rajoittuu suuriin keskuksiin ja niidne lähettyville, ei syrjäkylille, ts ne ovat melko hyödyttömiä Suomen kaltaisessa pitkien etäisyyksien maassa.
Vety polttoaineena sopii busseihin ja takseihin jotka ovat jatkuvassa ajossa, ei perheautoihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muista, että kaupunkiliikenteessä ongelmana ei ole ekologisuus vaan tila. Vaikka kadulla ajaisi peräkanaa automaattitakseja, niiden kapasiteetti ei tule ikinä olemaan riittävä, jos jokaista matkustajaa varten tarvitaan oma kuljettimensa.
> 
> Muutenkin uskon varovaisuusperiaatteen olevan vielä 2050-luvulla käytössä: jos ei muuten niin tietokoneiden vallankaappausta estämään tarvitaan varojärjestelmä, autoihin myös "manual override", ainakin hätäjarrun muodossa. Elokuva "I, Robot" visualisoi tätä tulevaisuuden mahdollista uhkakuvaa. 
> 
> Ja 200 km/h ajavaa robottiautoakin voi kohdata moottorivika, tai se voidaan sabotoida. Se voidaan vaikka räjäyttää singolla, näin esimerkiksi.  Tällöin takana tulevan auton on syytä olla tarpeeksi kaukana, jotta se ehtii pysähtyä.


Automaattiautoista olisi toki sellainen hyöty, että ajokortittomatkin ja muut ajorajoitteiset pääsisivät liikkumaan yksin ja yksilöllisesti. Se olisi tietenkin joukkoliikenteen kuolinisku, ainakin pienemmissä kaupungeissa ja väljemmissä yhdyskunnissa. Tiheissä miljonakaupungeissa joukkoliikennettä tarvittaisiin, koska automaattiautot ruuhkauttaisivat kadut yhtä lailla kuin tavalliset autot. Samoin pitkillä matkoilla tarvitaan yhä nopeita junia ja lentokoneita.

En usko että automaattiautot, jos niitä tulee, rakennetaan kulkemaan 200 km/h moottoriteillä, vaan ne hoitaisivat paikallisliikennettä, ja huippunopeus täysautomaattiajossa olisi n 100 km/h. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Muista, että kaupunkiliikenteessä ongelmana ei ole ekologisuus vaan tila. Vaikka kadulla ajaisi peräkanaa automaattitakseja, niiden kapasiteetti ei tule ikinä olemaan riittävä, jos jokaista matkustajaa varten tarvitaan oma kuljettimensa.


Automaattitakseja voisi olla eri kokoisia, alkaen yhden hengen mukavasti istuttavista pitkiin matomaisiin busseihin. Ehkäpä ne kulkevat kumipyörien sijaan kiskoilla - tai sitten molemmilla. Mikäli kiskot olisivat vuoristorata tyyliä, voitaisiin niitä ripustaa talojen väliin ilmaan niin moneen "kerrokseen" kuin tarpeen halutun siirtokapasiteetin mahdollistamiseksi.

Koska ihminen ei niitä ohjaisi, voitaisiin ne muotoilla virtaviivaisemmiksi, jolloin energiankulutus alkaa lähestyä näitä litralla tuhatkilometria ajoneuvoja.





> Ja 200 km/h ajavaa robottiautoakin voi kohdata moottorivika, tai se voidaan sabotoida. Se voidaan vaikka räjäyttää singolla, näin esimerkiksi.  Tällöin takana tulevan auton on syytä olla tarpeeksi kaukana, jotta se ehtii pysähtyä.


Robottiautolla olisi ihmiseen verrattuna ylivertainen reaktionopeus mitä tulee jarrutuksen aloittamiseen ja väistöliikkeisiin. Mikäli törmäykseen väistämättä ajaudutaan, niin auto voisi täyttää auton sekunnin murto-osassa matkustajia suojaavilla pehmusteilla, jotka absorboivat liike-energiaa kaikista suunnista (jostain scifi-rymistelystä napattua) ja mahdollistavat matkustajan selviämisen hyvinkin rajusta hidastuvuudesta. Ai niin, voisihan niissä olla "hätäraketit", joiden avulla auto voisi väistää myös ilmaan ja laskeutua turvallisesti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- auto voisi täyttää auton sekunnin murto-osassa matkustajia suojaavilla pehmusteilla, jotka absorboivat liike-energiaa kaikista suunnista (jostain scifi-rymistelystä napattua) ja mahdollistavat matkustajan selviämisen hyvinkin rajusta hidastuvuudesta.


Eivät pehmusteet auta kuin siihen, että hidastuvuutta voidaan pienentää sillä matkalla kuin pehmusteet painuvat kasaan. Ja sama asia hoidetaan jo nykyisin sillä, että ihminen pidetään turvavöin kiinni autossa, mutta auton nokka painuu metrin verran kasaan.

Mutta metri on aika lyhyt matka hidastaa 56 m/s vauhdista. Siitä tulisi jarrutus 0,036 sekunnissa eli 1500 m/s^2 hidastuvuus eli yli 150 G:tä! Ihmisen elimistön kesto lienee kuitenkin paljon pienempi. Kropan ulkokuori vielä voisi kestääkin 150 N voiman (jos oletetaan, että ihmisen poikkipinta-ala on n. 1 m^2), mutta jarrutuksessa voima kohdistuu suoraan sisäelimiin, jotka omalla liike-energiallaan painuvat kasaan. Tarvittaisiin siis Star Trekistä tuttu "inertial stabilizer", joka poistaisi maagisesti ihmisen liikemäärän.  :Smile: 

Jostain Liikenneturvasta varmasti löytyisi tilastoja, kuinka paljon ihmisiä selviää hengissä, kun ajetaan nokat vastakkain 100 km/h tiellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Automaattitakseja voisi olla eri kokoisia, alkaen yhden hengen mukavasti istuttavista pitkiin matomaisiin busseihin. Ehkäpä ne kulkevat kumipyörien sijaan kiskoilla - tai sitten molemmilla. Mikäli kiskot olisivat vuoristorata tyyliä, voitaisiin niitä ripustaa talojen väliin ilmaan niin moneen "kerrokseen" kuin tarpeen halutun siirtokapasiteetin mahdollistamiseksi.
> 
> Koska ihminen ei niitä ohjaisi, voitaisiin ne muotoilla virtaviivaisemmiksi, jolloin energiankulutus alkaa lähestyä näitä litralla tuhatkilometria ajoneuvoja.
> 
> Robottiautolla olisi ihmiseen verrattuna ylivertainen reaktionopeus mitä tulee jarrutuksen aloittamiseen ja väistöliikkeisiin. Mikäli törmäykseen väistämättä ajaudutaan, niin auto voisi täyttää auton sekunnin murto-osassa matkustajia suojaavilla pehmusteilla, jotka absorboivat liike-energiaa kaikista suunnista (jostain scifi-rymistelystä napattua) ja mahdollistavat matkustajan selviämisen hyvinkin rajusta hidastuvuudesta. Ai niin, voisihan niissä olla "hätäraketit", joiden avulla auto voisi väistää myös ilmaan ja laskeutua turvallisesti.


Saattaa käydä niin, että vaikka nuo hurjimmat visiot olisivat mahdollisia toteuttaa teknisesti, niin niitä ei oteta koskaan laajemmin käyttöön, koska ne ovat yksinkertaisesti liian kalliit, ja kiinnostus niitä kohtaan noin yleisesti ottaen voi jäädä aika vähäiseksi.

Ovathan ensimmäiset maglev-junat ja stratosfäärissä lentävät yliäänilentokoneet rakennettu jo 40 vuotta sitten, mutta ei niistä ole mitään menestystä tullut, ja monia suurisuuntaisia hankkeita on kuopattu. Myös pieniä "lentäviä autoja" on rakennettu jenkkilässä, ja niille on ennustettu loistava tulevaisuus, mutta vielä niitä ei myydä Toyota-liikkeessä eikä VW-Autocenterissä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Saattaa käydä niin, että vaikka nuo hurjimmat visiot olisivat mahdollisia toteuttaa teknisesti, niin niitä ei oteta koskaan laajemmin käyttöön, koska ne ovat yksinkertaisesti liian kalliit, ja kiinnostus niitä kohtaan noin yleisesti ottaen voi jäädä aika vähäiseksi.


Mitä valtavan kallista robottiauton suurimittakaavaisessa massatuotannossa on? Toki järjestelmä on monimutkainen ja sen kehittäminen toimivaksi maksaa ja vaatii paljon resursseja. Mutta automaattiajojärjestelmä kuitenkin rakennetaan tietokoneista, kameroista, "tutkista" ja langattomista tiedonsiirtojärjestelmistä. Noiden tekeminen massatuotantona on jo nyt edullista. Tavalliseen autoon verrattuna kustannuslisä ei ole valtava sen jälkeen kun on kyse massatuotannossa.

Milloin tuollainen järjestelmä saadaan riittävän luotettavaksi on arvoitus. Ja on toki mahdollista, että automaattiajo sinänsä on liian vaikea tehtävä ratkaistavaksi, eikä sitä voida siitä syystä toteuttaa. Minusta kuitenkin vaikuttaa, että 30-100 vuoden aikajänteellä automaattiajo onnistuu.

Yliäänilentokoneet, maglev-junat ja lento-autot eivät ole ottaneet tuulta, koska niiden rakentaminen ja operoiminen on liian kallista. Robottiauto on kuitenkin enemmän nykyisten autojen teknologinen parannus kuin kokonaan uusi liikkumisväline.

Yksi suuri este automaattiautojen käyttöönotolle on kuitenkin nykyinen liikenneympäristö ja koko infrastruktuuri. Automaattiautojärjestelmä olisi helpompi rakentaa, jos teillä ei olisi tavallisia autoja, joiden ehdoilla nykyistä infraa on paljon rakennettu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksi suuri este automaattiautojen käyttöönotolle on kuitenkin nykyinen liikenneympäristö ja koko infrastruktuuri. Automaattiautojärjestelmä olisi helpompi rakentaa, jos teillä ei olisi tavallisia autoja, joiden ehdoilla nykyistä infraa on paljon rakennettu.


Juuri tämän takia, koska automaattiautoille pitää rakentaa kokonaan uudet tiet joille muita autoja ei päästetä, ja autotehtaita ei kiinnosta uusien teiden rakentaminen.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Juuri tämän takia, koska automaattiautoille pitää rakentaa kokonaan uudet tiet joille muita autoja ei päästetä, ja autotehtaita ei kiinnosta uusien teiden rakentaminen.


Automaattiautot olisi todellakin helpompi toteuttaa eristettyinä ratkaisuina. Siihen, että saadaan aikaan automaattiauto, joka selviää muun liikenteen joukossa menee enemmän aikaa.

Tietotekniikka, kamerat, laseri-mittarit ja tutkat kehittyvät kuitenkin varsin hyvää vauhtia. Ennen digikameroiden ja tehokkaiden tietokoneiden aikaa muun liikenteen joukossa turvallisesti kulkeva automaattiauto oli mahdoton toteuttaa. Ja vielä tälläkin hetkellä tietokoneissa on liian vähän tehoja hyville autoliikenteen automaattiajosovelluksille ja kameroissakin on paljon parantamisen varaa.

Tietokoneiden huonous, toimivan digikuvauksen, laser-tekniikan sekä pienien tutkien puuttuminen ovat olleet automaattiajon toteuttamisen show-stopperit. Erilaisia automaattijärjestelmiähän on kehitelty laboratorioissa jo pitkään ja vasta viiden viime vuoden aikana on päästy merkittävästi eteenpäin. (http://www.darpa.mil/GRANDCHALLENGE/) Nyt show-stopperit ovat hiljalleen katoamassa. Vaikka vielä kulunee vuosikymmeniä ennenkuin automaattiautot ovat massamarkkinoilla.

----------


## Harri Turunen

> Tietokoneiden huonous, toimivan digikuvauksen, laser-tekniikan sekä pienien tutkien puuttuminen ovat olleet automaattiajon toteuttamisen show-stopperit. Erilaisia automaattijärjestelmiähän on kehitelty laboratorioissa jo pitkään ja vasta viiden viime vuoden aikana on päästy merkittävästi eteenpäin. (http://www.darpa.mil/GRANDCHALLENGE/) Nyt show-stopperit ovat hiljalleen katoamassa. Vaikka vielä kulunee vuosikymmeniä ennenkuin automaattiautot ovat massamarkkinoilla.


Tärkeitä pointteja varmasti. Nostaisin ykkösongelmaksi kuitenkin ohjelmistopuolen kehittymättömyyden. Rautapuoli on kehittynyt huomattavasti nopeammin. Sun esitteli taannoin konttiin rakennetun tietokonekeskuksen. Tuollainen voitaisiin laittaa kuorma-auton lavalle + pieni sähkövoimalaitos ja käyttää kokonaisuutta automaattiajon tutkimukseen. Kun softa on saatu riittävän pitkälle kehitettyä, voitaisiin raskaimpia algoritmeja varten suunnitella omat sirunsa, joiden avulla tuo kontillinen elektroniikkaa voitaisiin korvata muutaman kilon moduulilla (huomioiden elektroniikan kehittyminen kehitysaikana).
Siis näin, mikäli raaka laskentateho olisi ongelmana.

----------


## petteri

> Nostaisin ykkösongelmaksi kuitenkin ohjelmistopuolen kehittymättömyyden. Rautapuoli on kehittynyt huomattavasti nopeammin.


Kyllä ohjelmistot ovat yksi pullonkaula. Ohjelmistoja, jotka tunnistavat kohteita digivideokameroiden kuvista ja muista tiedoista ja tekevät niistä "liikkumisvektoreita" ei vielä oikein ole. Tuollainen ohjelmisto on hyvin vaativa ohjelmoida ja tuollaisen ohjelmiston pyörittäminen vaatii paljon prosessointitehoa. 

Avain hyvällä tietokonenäolle on kuitenkin videokuvan reaaliaikainen seuranta muiden keinojen ohessa. Pelkillä lasereilla ja tutkilla ei kone saa riittävän hyvää näköä, että se pärjäisi hyvin monimutkaisessa katuympäristössä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Olen skeptikko, koska tunnen teknologioita, muuta myös jonkin verran niitä syitä, miksi teknologioita on kehitetty. Ja siksi uskon, että utopiat jäävät utopioiksi, vaikka olisivat kuinka hyvänsä innostavia teknisesti. Kaikkea, mikä voidaan tehdä, ei kuitenkaan tehdä, koska ei ole oikeasti tarvetta. Onhan näitä automaattitakseja ja itse ohjautuvia autoja ollut iät ajat, kumminkin poljetaan bensamoottorin kaasupoljinta, vaihdetaan vaihteita ja käännetään rattia edelleen kuten jo 100 vuotta.

Liikenteen vaihtoehto on olla ilman liikennettä eli järjestää asiat niin, ettei tarvita liikennettä. Liikenteestä on tullut suosittua, koska se on alihinnoiteltua. Keskittämällä tuotantoa säästetään enemmän tuotantokuluissa kuin menetetään kasvavassa liikenteessä. Heti kun liikenne maksaa enemmän, aletaan hajauttaa tuotantoa. Automaattilentoautoutopiat maksavat enemmän kuin hajautettu tuotanto, siksi niitä ei tule. Vaikka lentoauto olisi niin halpa, että sen voisi ostaa, niin se ei riitä, kun tavaran tuotanto lähellä on halvempaa.

Niinpä ennustan, että ihmiskunta tulee pääasiassa luopumaan autoilusta ja suuresta osasta muutakin fyysistä liikennettä. Koska kaikilla ei ole mahdollista kuluttaa energiaa ja luonnonvaroja kuten rikkailla teollisuusmaiden kansalaisilla nykyään.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen skeptikko, koska tunnen teknologioita, muuta myös jonkin verran niitä syitä, miksi teknologioita on kehitetty. Ja siksi uskon, että utopiat jäävät utopioiksi, vaikka olisivat kuinka hyvänsä innostavia teknisesti. Kaikkea, mikä voidaan tehdä, ei kuitenkaan tehdä, koska ei ole oikeasti tarvetta. Onhan näitä automaattitakseja ja itse ohjautuvia autoja ollut iät ajat, kumminkin poljetaan bensamoottorin kaasupoljinta, vaihdetaan vaihteita ja käännetään rattia edelleen kuten jo 100 vuotta.


Jos nyt katsoo aikaa taaksepäin, niin tuleeko kellekään mieleen onko viimeisen 1000 vuoden aikana mikään merkittävä keksintö "flopannut", ts siitä ei ole koskaan tullut mitään. 

Tulee ensin tietysti mieleen se, että uskonnot kuten katolinen kirkko täällä Euroopassa yritti pitkään estää keksintöjen syntyä ja tieteellisten seikkojen todistamista, joten unohdetaan ne, samoin ns alkemia, mutta tuleeko mieleen jokin muu keksintö, joka on ollut täysin toimiva laite tai muu kehitelmä, josta olisi voinut tulla jotain, mutta ei tullut koskaan kaupallista menestystä?

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Olemassa myös aika paljon keksintöjä, jotka ovat olleet aika vähämerkityksellisiä pitkän aikaa, kunnes aika on ollut kypsä ja tekniikat ovat levinneet räjähdysmäisesti.

Esimerkkeinä voidaan mainita vaikka televisio, radiopuhelin ja tietokone.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos nyt katsoo aikaa taaksepäin, niin tuleeko kellekään mieleen onko viimeisen 1000 vuoden aikana mikään merkittävä keksintö "flopannut", ts siitä ei ole koskaan tullut mitään.


Miksi kukaan kirjoittaisi historiaa flopanneista keksinnöistä? On ihan luonnollista, että tiedämme vain menestyneistä keksinnöistä. "Merkittävä flopannut keksintö" on muutenkin mielestäni oksymoroni, koska flopannut keksintö ei voi olla merkittävä. Floppaamiselle on kuitenkin aina jokin syy. Vaikea uskoa, että jokin keksintö olisi voinut muodostua merkittäväksi, mutta olisi flopattu jollakin valtiovallan salaliitolla tms.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esimerkkeinä voidaan mainita vaikka televisio, radiopuhelin ja tietokone.


Tässäpä hauska joukko.

Tietokone alkaa olla elon ehtoolla jo siinä mielessä, kun tietokoneet tulivat ensi kerran. Siis ne suuret harmaat laatikot, joissa valot vilkkuivat ja suuret kelat pyörivät. Tavallisin nykyaikainen tietokone on taskusssa ja sitä käytetään aika paljon puhelimena.

Radiopuhelimet ovat jo lakanneet olemasta. Matkapuhelin elää vielä, mutta se on jo muuttunut aivan muuksi kuin pelkän puheen välittäjäksi.

Televisio on myös katoava luonnonvara. Monen ihmisen televisio on henkilökohtainen tietokone, josta katsellaan vaikka saippuasarjoja omaan tahtiin kanavapäälliköiden aikatauluista riippumattomina. Ja tämä katselu on jo siirtymässä mobiiliksi yhdistyneenä siihen laitteeseen, joka on yhtenä esineenä noita kaikkia mitä Petteri luetteli.

Asioilla on elinkaarensa. Kuka muistaa kirjoituskoneen tai mekaanisen laskukoneen? Kuka muistaa lankapuhelimen valintalevyineen? Kuka muistaa mekaanisen herätyskellon? Piirrustuskoneen? Laskutikun? Vinyylilevysoittimen? Kasettinauhurin? Kannettavan CD-soittimen?

Miksi niin hankala ja runsaasti harmia ja haittaa aiheuttava laite kuin auto eläisi ikuisesti, kun niin moni muukin hyödyke joka aikanaan on ollut tärkeä ellei välttämätön on kadonnut vain museoiden kokoelmiin?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässäpä hauska joukko.
> 
> Tietokone alkaa olla elon ehtoolla jo siinä mielessä, kun tietokoneet tulivat ensi kerran. Siis ne suuret harmaat laatikot, joissa valot vilkkuivat ja suuret kelat pyörivät. Tavallisin nykyaikainen tietokone on taskusssa ja sitä käytetään aika paljon puhelimena.
> 
> Radiopuhelimet ovat jo lakanneet olemasta. Matkapuhelin elää vielä, mutta se on jo muuttunut aivan muuksi kuin pelkän puheen välittäjäksi.
> 
> Televisio on myös katoava luonnonvara. Monen ihmisen televisio on henkilökohtainen tietokone, josta katsellaan vaikka saippuasarjoja omaan tahtiin kanavapäälliköiden aikatauluista riippumattomina. Ja tämä katselu on jo siirtymässä mobiiliksi yhdistyneenä siihen laitteeseen, joka on yhtenä esineenä noita kaikkia mitä Petteri luetteli.
> 
> Asioilla on elinkaarensa. Kuka muistaa kirjoituskoneen tai mekaanisen laskukoneen? Kuka muistaa lankapuhelimen valintalevyineen? Kuka muistaa mekaanisen herätyskellon? Piirrustuskoneen? Laskutikun? Vinyylilevysoittimen? Kasettinauhurin? Kannettavan CD-soittimen?


Minun mielestäni nuo eivät ole flopanneita keksintöjä. Mutta yksi on: Kuvapuhelin. Se on keksitty monta kertaa uudelleen ja uudelleen, mutta ei ole koskaan lyönyt läpi. Mutta ehkä se jonain päivänä vihdoin tulee  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi kukaan kirjoittaisi historiaa flopanneista keksinnöistä? On ihan luonnollista, että tiedämme vain menestyneistä keksinnöistä. "Merkittävä flopannut keksintö" on muutenkin mielestäni oksymoroni, koska flopannut keksintö ei voi olla merkittävä. Floppaamiselle on kuitenkin aina jokin syy. Vaikea uskoa, että jokin keksintö olisi voinut muodostua merkittäväksi, mutta olisi flopattu jollakin valtiovallan salaliitolla tms.


Valtiovallat ja politikot ovat pyrkineet esim rajoittaa ydinreaktion käytön mahdollisimman paljon, ettei sitä voi käytää muuhun kuin sähkön tuotantoon ja sotilaallisiin tarkoituksiin. Tai ehkä ihan viime aikoina on alettu käyttää syövän hoitoon tai vastaavaan.

Tulee mieleen yksi täysin flopannut keksintö kommunikaation ja viestinän alalta: Esperaranto-kieli. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Radiopuhelimet ovat jo lakanneet olemasta.


Tähän vaadin vähän perusteluja, sillä radiopuhelinta olen käyttänyt, ja käytän edelleen päivittäin sekä nykyisessä, että entisessä työssäni.

-tl

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tähän vaadin vähän perusteluja, sillä radiopuhelinta olen käyttänyt, ja käytän edelleen päivittäin sekä nykyisessä, että entisessä työssäni.


Tarkoitatko radiopuhelimella kännykkää vai esim. LA- eli lyhytaaltopuhelinta? Minä en pidä kännykkää radiopuhelimena, vaikka sitähän se teknisesti on, kun radioaalloilla ymmärretään korkeataajuista sähkömagneettista kenttää, jota voidaan käyttää informaation välitykseen kenttää moduloimalla.

Radiopuhelimet olivat keskenään langattomasti keskustelevia laitteita, vookitookeja, joilla rajallisen kantaman puitteissa pystyi pitämään yhteyttä kahden laitteen välillä ja ilman keskusta sekä mahdollisuutta yhteydestä muihin puhelimiin. Näistä kehitettiin myös suljettuja keskusperustaisia järjestelmiä, joita olivat sitten mm. HKL:n oma radiopuhelinverkko busseihin ja ratikoihin tai vaikka poliisin radiopuhelinverkko.

Kaikki nämä ovat korvautuneet nykyään matkapuhelinteknologialla, esimerkkinä vaikka viranomaisten VIRVE, joka on rajoitettu matkapuhelinverkko. Käyttötarkoitus ei ole poistunut, mutta tekninen ratkaisu on muuttunut ja entinen ratkaisu on lakannut olemasta.

Ja voihan tähän kadonneiden tuotteiden sarjaan lisätä NMT:n. Minullakin on muistona menneistä Nokian 900, Gorba. Kallis laite ja vallitseva teknologia, jota ei enää ole olemassa. Eikä monta vuotta tule menemään, niin GSM:kin on historiaa.

Antero

----------


## jore

Esim. vesillä radipuhelinten käyttö on ihan arkipäivää. Kauppalaivoissa on pakollisena VHF ja MF radiot, sekä valtameriliikenteessä HF radio, joka on ainut radiotyyppi, jolla saa yhteyden mistä päin maailmaa tahansa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tarkoitatko radiopuhelimella kännykkää vai esim. LA- eli lyhytaaltopuhelinta?


Esimerkiksi LA-puhelinta, UHF- tai VHF-radiota, ja osittain myös VIRVEÄ. Eli kaikkia radioaalloilla tapahtuvaa kaksisuuntaista viestintää, jossa ei tarvitse välttämättä "soittaa" (juu, VIRVE-verkon TETRA-standardissa tavallaan "soitetaan" aina, kun tangenttia painetaan, joten jätetään nyt kuitenkin määritelmän ulkopuolelle).




> Radiopuhelimet olivat keskenään langattomasti keskustelevia laitteita, vookitookeja, joilla rajallisen kantaman puitteissa pystyi pitämään yhteyttä kahden laitteen välillä ja ilman keskusta sekä mahdollisuutta yhteydestä muihin puhelimiin. Näistä kehitettiin myös suljettuja keskusperustaisia järjestelmiä, joita olivat sitten mm. HKL:n oma radiopuhelinverkko busseihin ja ratikoihin tai vaikka poliisin radiopuhelinverkko.
> 
> Kaikki nämä ovat korvautuneet nykyään matkapuhelinteknologialla, esimerkkinä vaikka viranomaisten VIRVE, joka on rajoitettu matkapuhelinverkko. Käyttötarkoitus ei ole poistunut, mutta tekninen ratkaisu on muuttunut ja entinen ratkaisu on lakannut olemasta.


Eivät ole korvautuneet, kuten vesiliikenteestä esimerkkinä kerrottiin. Lisäksi radiopuhelimia käytetään ainakin vartiointi- ja muissa turvallisuuspalveluissa, rautateillä (ainakin tämän olisin olettanut sinun tietävän), ilmailussa, pelastustoimessa savusukellusradioina sekä puolustusvoimilla. Kaikissa näissä hyvin laajalti. Lisäksi varmasti monella muulla alalla, joita ei nyt tähän hätään mieleen tulleet.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Niinpä ennustan, että ihmiskunta tulee pääasiassa luopumaan autoilusta ja suuresta osasta muutakin fyysistä liikennettä. Koska kaikilla ei ole mahdollista kuluttaa energiaa ja luonnonvaroja kuten rikkailla teollisuusmaiden kansalaisilla nykyään.


Miksei?

Sähkön hinta on laskenut logaritmisesti viimeiset sata vuotta. Ennustan, että sähkön hinnan lasku jatkuu ja tulee kiihtymään lähivuosikymmeninä heti siirtymävaiheen jälkeen (noin 5-10 vuotta). Niinpä ihmiset liikkuvat yhä enemmän jatkossa, sillä fyysisiä ja taloudellisia esteitä on yhä vähemmän.

Pieni esimerkki: EDF Energies Nouvelles kerää tällä viikolla markkinoilta 500 miljoonaa euroa fotovoltaaisten voimaloiden rakentamiseen eri puolille maailmaa. Kyse ei ole mistään vitsistä, sillä EDF EN on osa Ranskan kansallista EDF-konsernia. Yhtiö on napannut palasen toistaiseksi listaamattomasta Nanosolar-yhtiöstä, jonka aurinkopaneelit tulevat olemaan maailman kustannustehokkaimpia, kun ne saapuvat markkinoille joskus 2009-2010.

Ympäristöongelmat ovat köyhissä kehitysmaissa, eivät länsimaissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eivät ole korvautuneet, kuten vesiliikenteestä esimerkkinä kerrottiin. Lisäksi radiopuhelimia käytetään ainakin...


Kiitos valistuksesta. Keskittyminen kuluttajamarkkinointiin johti esittämään väärän esimerkin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ennustan, että sähkön hinnan lasku jatkuu ja tulee kiihtymään lähivuosikymmeninä heti siirtymävaiheen jälkeen (noin 5-10 vuotta). Niinpä ihmiset liikkuvat yhä enemmän jatkossa, sillä fyysisiä ja taloudellisia esteitä on yhä vähemmän.


Tämä on mielenkiintoinen ennuste. Energiatalouden kannalta meidän on elettävä täällä siten, että emme kuluta energiaa enempää kuin aurinko sitä pallolle tuottaa. Emme myöskään saa vaikuttaa siihen, paljonko energiaa auringosta tänne tulee, koska silloin ekosysteemin tasapaino järkkyy. Jäätiköiden tummuminen tuottamiemme saasteiden vuoksi on johtanut pallolle jäävän energiamäärän lisääntymiseen, minkä uhkana on jäätiköiden sulaminen. Ja siitä taas seuraa, että suureksi osaksi merenrannoille asettunut kulttuurimme tulee jäämään veden alle.

Mittava aurinkokennoteknologia siis ei saa tuottaa sähkön käytöstä enemmän hukkalämpöä kuin mitä aurinko lämmittäisi maata ilman aurinkokennoja. Toteutuuko tämä?




> Ympäristöongelmat ovat köyhissä kehitysmaissa, eivät länsimaissa.


Aika kova väite. Ensin sotkemme teollisuudellamme oman maaperämme ja kaikkien ilmakehän, sitten siirrämme inhottavimman osan teollisuutta kehitysmaihin tehtäväksi ilman kiusallisia ympäristömääräyksiä ja kunnollista palkkaa. Ja sen jälkeen vaadimme, etteivät kehitysmaiden asukkaat saa haluta kaikkea sitä, minkä vuoksi me olemme pallomme pilanneet. Kun heidän halunsa on ympäristöongelma. Meidän elintasomme siis ei ollut eikä ole.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Asioilla on elinkaarensa. Kuka muistaa lankapuhelimen valintalevyineen? Kuka muistaa mekaanisen herätyskellon? Vinyylilevysoittimen? Kasettinauhurin?


Lankapuhelin (ilman valintalevyä), vinyylilevysoitin ja C-kasettisoitin ovat kaikki asunnossani ja käyttökunnossa. Makkaratalon Anttilassa vinyylihyllyn koko on kasvanut tänä vuonna moninkertaiseksi, joten vinyylilevy ei ainakana ole kuolemassa. En tiedä, mitä tarkoitit mekaanisella herätyskellolla; minun herätyskellossani sähköä tarvitaan vain moottorin pyörittämiseen ja herätysaika asetetaan mekaanisesti.




> Eikä monta vuotta tule menemään, niin GSM:kin on historiaa.


Mielenkiintoinen väite. Tällä hetkellä ei ole näkyvissä sellaista tekniikkaa, jolla GSM:n voisi korvata Suomessa. Qualcomin patentoimaa CDMA:ta ei Nokialandiassa ikinä oteta käyttöön! Tiistaina juuri ostin GSM-puhelimen. Suomalaisissa kaupoissa ei kai myydä sellaisia matkapuhelimia, joista GSM-tuki puuttuisi?

Todellakin osa yleisistä teknologioista joskus jää kokonaan unohduksiin. Esimerkiksi Suomessa ei selluloosaa enää valmisteta sulfiittimenetelmällä eikä Lontoossa enää ole kaupunginlaajuista hydrauliikkaverkostoa (lue lisää Wikipediasta: London Hydraulic Power Company). Rakentamisessakin ennen yleiset lauta- päre- ja ruokokatot ovat unohtuneet.

Esperantolla ei enää ole minkäänlaista asemaa kansainvälisessä kommunikaatiossa (paitsi esperanton harrastajien keskuudessa). Ennen asiat olivat toisin: G.J. Ramstedt sai pidettyä Ahvenanmaan Suomella ehkäpä juuri esperanton taitonsa vuoksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lankapuhelin (ilman valintalevyä), vinyylilevysoitin ja C-kasettisoitin ovat kaikki asunnossani ja käyttökunnossa.


... mutta nuorison nappikuulokkeet soivat MP3-soittimilla. Ainahan on friikkejä, jotka jostain syystä eivät seuraa ajan trendejä. Eihän se kehitys sitä merkitse, että uusi keksintö on aina kaikella tavalla parempi. C-kasetin ääni on surkea hyväkuntoiseen vinyyliin verrattuna. MP3:sen ääni on sitä minkä kukin tekee kompromissiksi äänenlaadun ja muistiin mahtuvan musamäärän kanssa. Olen kokeeksi saanut muutaman klassisen MP3-tiedoston, enkä ole kuunnellut niitä kuin kerran ja silloinkin kestin sitä puuroa vain osan aikaa.




> ...minun herätyskellossani sähköä tarvitaan vain moottorin pyörittämiseen ja herätysaika asetetaan mekaanisesti.


Mekaaninen toimii vetojousella, ei sähköllä.




> Mielenkiintoinen väite. Tällä hetkellä ei ole näkyvissä sellaista tekniikkaa, jolla GSM:n voisi korvata Suomessa.


Eikös päivän sana ole 3G? Ja sen käytön laajenemista edistettiin tässä maassa oikein lain voimalla sallimalla puhelinten ja liittymien kytkykauppa vain 3G-puhelimille ja liittymille. Jotta saataisiin kansa vaihtamaan 3G-puhelimiin ja sitten voitaisiin ajaa alas tavallinen GSM-verkko.

Kuinkas moni muuten kuvaa vielä filmille?

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Minun mielestäni nuo eivät ole flopanneita keksintöjä. Mutta yksi on: Kuvapuhelin. Se on keksitty monta kertaa uudelleen ja uudelleen, mutta ei ole koskaan lyönyt läpi. Mutta ehkä se jonain päivänä vihdoin tulee


Kuvapuhelut ovat VoIP-pohjaisissa keskusteluohjelmissa (kuten Netmeeting) jo vuosia olleet mahdollisia. Samoin 3G-verkoissa on mahdollista soittaa kuvapuheluja, joiden toimivuus ja käytettävyys tosin eivät ole huippuluokkaa (kun kamera ja korva ovat kiinni puhelimessa, ei kunnon keskustelu ole mahdollista ja toisaalta kaiutinpuhelin on käyttökelvoton metelin keskellä; siispä on pakko käyttää handsfree-laitteita).

Väittäisin, että langattomat kuvapuhelut yleistyvät lähivuosina, kun teleyritykset tuovat halvat kiinteähintaiset mobiilinettiyhteydet sisältäen 3G-kuvapuhelut. Tekniikka vaikuttaisi olevan jo joka toisessa taskussa valmiina.

----------


## Harri Turunen

No niin, nyt pääse autotekniikka kehittymään myös virtakiskojen käytön suuntaan! Ruotsissa ovat rakentaneet pätkän sähkökiskoin varustettua tietä, varmaankin buustaamaan sikäläistä ajoneuvoteollisuutta ympäristöhaittojen vähentämisen ohella. Kyseessä eRoadArlanda-hanke. Tässä linkki 
videogalleriaan: https://eroadarlanda.se/press-media/videogalleri/

Hanke on näköjään ollut jo vuosia käynnissä ja Youtube-videoita löytyy parin vuoden takaa, mutta nyt maantien avaamisen myötä noussut lehtien palstoille, esim. https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10157546

KORJAUS: toki sähköisten teiden rakentamisestakin tulee valtava business, mikäli konsepti lyö läpi

----------


## Rattivaunu

Raskaan liikenteen sähköistämiseksi on pohdittu monenlaisia ratkaisuja viime vuosina Ruotsissa - ja muuallakin. Kun tämä virtakiskojuttu nyt nousi esille, laitan tähän ketjuun linkin hieman toisenlaisesta ratkaisusta, josta on käytetty myös termiä eHighway. Linkki: http://teknikensvarld.se/dags-for-in...-elvag-310337/ Linkki johtaa Ruotsin Tekniikan Maailman parin vuoden takaiseen juttuun.

Aika näyttää, millä tavoin raskas (kauko)liikenne joskus sähköistyy. Äkkiseltään voisi ajatella, että siinä voisi olla kätevämpää käyttää vaikkapa sähkön tuotantoa paikallisesti esimerkiksi polttokennotekniikan avulla (vety olisi polttoaine). Nykyisellään polttokennoratkaisut ovat kuitenkin liian kalliita.

----------


## aamunkoi

Mielenkiinnolla voidaan taas seurata kuinka länsinaapurissa otetaan edistysaskelia... No eipähän mene pieleen meillä, kun näkee miten homma toimii eli ei  :Tongue:

----------

